# Not friends at all



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a budgie for a couple of years which i loved a lot, i didn't have any problems training it. But when we got a girl for him he became aggressive, and girl was hard to deal with didn't like her much, she flew out in the winter and we didn't manage to catch her. So we got another girl from same shop but she was sick, we took her to vet but he didn't find anything, said its stress and on xmas both birds passed away.Now 2 years after I started to miss the budgie so at the shop i was adviced to buy cockatiel, they said its quiet. they obviously lied wanted to get rid of last bird. This bird he don't shut up. Nothing helps nor blanket, nor going out of room, nor throwing objects at cage, not hitting the cage. I tried to let him out to fly today, but he just hid under the bed, so i had to take a towel and catch him. He managed to bite me and got a smack on his head and hes top feathers fell out. Now i am sitting with bleeding finger, bird in cage that i quite hate. Well i wont throw him out or give anyway, since its my responsibility, but daim bird drive me nuts. He got quite stressed over me keeping him in my hands with towel, but at least he shut up. I generally like animals, but me and this bird r totally fall out. I don't want to be bad with it, but i cant stand its viral screaming.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i hit him only so he would let my finger go. I never hit him else for any other reason.


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

A couple of threads with some handy training/bonding info to get you started.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think if you really 'hate' him, you need to find him a new home ASAP. Put him on craigslist, or whatnot, and call it a day. He sounds like he is HORRIFIED by you, and with reason. 
Just imagine a huge dinosaur throwing stuff at your house.... would you 'love' him? Or would you scream and do everything in your powers to make him 'go away'?


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually he screams more when i am not there, though its not really connected to me. He most probably hears birds outside. Hes hissing at me now just fine lol I hurt my back, it was quite hard physically come to him with blanket last week. today is 1st day i can move around. I don't know what craigslist is, but its not right to give to anyone aggressive untamed bird. In worst case i take him to vet, but i don't think it will come to that. I do understand hes quite "poor bird" but i did buy him as a pet. He has food, he has water, he has brand new cage and pellets.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

its not that i don't have the patience, i didn't have to train the budgie i had at all. so i never actually read anything about bird training before


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

lol pet shop don't take animals back and there's no guaranties at all. even if it dies withing 10 minutes after u purchased it. they sold it to me knowing its aggressive, it bited people at shop too when they put hand in to catch it. even if ts not aggressive i don't see any reasons to be that scared of me. and its not the fact he gets it better if i give it away to don't know who.
the situation is i don't know how to deal with him, and the bird is not tamed at all from before. He does make noises back at me when i talk with him, but dunno how much time it will take to get along with it. 
he didn't like any threats, nor melons, nor apelsin, nor berries. I don't think he ate any of those before. am pretty sure i am not the only one who don't know how to tame birds.

Its the same shop i bought budgie girls from. I talked to them, they said if he screams buy a new one. So much for advice's and help. One of budgie girls also was biting. I didn't have any of this with my budgie boy, i just let him fly out of cage and eventually he started landing on me, or letting me touch it. he didn't bite or scream, or been so scared that i would catch him with a towel to put back into cage at 1st, since he wasn't good at flying at all. I don't know why that bird wasn't scared of same things and this one is.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

DaveZ said:


> A couple of threads with some handy training/bonding info to get you started.
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661


thank you, only i don't think foodie training will work, he don't seem interested much in any goods i got hims so far


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

Arisu-this forum is here to help you. I am sorry that you are feeling people's angry but they are worried about your bird and you. So lets go back to square one and find out what we can do to HELP you. Are you interested in learning how to tame your tiel? It is unfortunate that he probably was not tame when you bought him so you are going to need to put in a lot of time to hopefully one day (and probably not soon) to get to the point where you both trust each other. Can we help you with that? I am enlisting all of the experts out there to see what we can do to help. Dave has listed some training threads for you to read.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

delawaregirl said:


> Arisu-this forum is here to help you. I am sorry that you are feeling people's angry but they are worried about your bird and you. So lets go back to square one and find out what we can do to HELP you. Are you interested in learning how to tame your tiel? It is unfortunate that he probably was not tame when you bought him so you are going to need to put in a lot of time to hopefully one day (and probably not soon) to get to the point where you both trust each other. Can we help you with that? I am enlisting all of the experts out there to see what we can do to help. Dave has listed some training threads for you to read.


I am the one who is worried most, that why I came to this forum. I did read those threads. I did not find the food bird likes i gave him melons, strawberries, oranges, mandarins, blueberries, salad leafs, dill and so on. He only eats the bird mix from shop. 
He cant go viral on screaming because we renting it out and owners live above us. We have it in contract its ok to have the bird, but they can change their mind if hes too loud or neighbors r angry. its an issue when i put a blanket on the cage and he keeps screaming. Besides my bf dont like him screaming either. He also w8ts til i go away to start screaming if i turn the tv off and put a blanket on to make him stop screaming. It is an issue. Which is why i am desperate to train him to stop screaming too loud. I tryed almost everything i found on internet, except cutting wings. Going out of room, turning sound off, using blancket etc etc


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I think you need to ask yourself if you really want this bird and are willing to put in the time to tame him, etc. People on the forum I know will try to help you as much as they can but in the end, obviously, it comes down to what you're able to do. I think people have a misconception that birds, because they live in a cage, aren't work. And that's not true. I'm not sure where you live but where I am cockatiels seem to be in pretty high demand and you could probably find a new home for him fairly easily if you don't have the time for him. Please think about what is best for the tiel. I'm sure your intentions are good but sometimes peopel aren't the right owners. I think you need to work on building trust with your tiel. If you go under training and bonding there is a taming sticky. I would suggest starting there.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

> I am the one who is worried most, that why I came to this forum. I did read those threads. I did not find the food bird likes i gave him melons, strawberries, oranges, mandarins, blueberries, salad leafs, dill and so on. He only eats the bird mix from shop.


You need to do more research. Tiels are not really fruit eaters. Try millet if you want to give him a treat. You can find millet in any pet shop that has bird stuff.


----------



## Arisu (Jun 8, 2012)

its not really an animal abuse if i hit him so he would let go of my finger. and i trowed things which were the scarf and towel, above hes cage. he has food, he has water, he has vet as needed. which part is animal abuse here. 
hes not bored, he had me and tv around him all day. I thought maybe he has too much energy, but he wouldn't fly either, he run under bed and was hissing at me. So i had to catch him with a towel to put back into cage, but he bit through it and my finger all together and wouldn't let it go.
He don't scream when none is at home, which happens when i am gone to study or work.
i never said i am giving my bird away or that is burden.
And yeah when i spend above 500 usd in the shop on bird and things he needs, i do want to get something for my money, and any normal human does. which is not the case because i wasn't returning him, I am just looking for solution. Giving animal away is not a solution, ffs i worked hard to make money,if i wanted to buy an animal as charity for someone else i would just do that from the start. as in fact I pay wwf and doctors without borders each month. 
As advice itself its almost as retarded as the one i got at the shop, if bird screams buy another one and get 2 screaming birds. They said at the shop tiels eat fruits as threats, that i have to give him bananas and citrus, which i did, but he wouldn't eat any.


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

for starters, cockatiels should be offered seeds, pellets, and greens. see the following links for reference:

The best diet for Cockatiels
Safe Fruits and Veggies
Foods to Avoid

Cockatiels, along with ALL birds, naturally *DO NOT* like being grabbed or handled in that manner. Is your bird tamed? Was he taught how to "step up" onto your finger? This needs training, just like a dog needs to be trained when to sit on command. They don't come "pre-programmed" just because it was sold from a pet shop. If your bird is wild and not tamed and doesn't know how to step up, then I think that is the first thing you need to PATIENTLY try to teach your bird. A wild bird will instinctively be afraid of you, ESPECIALLY if you try to grab it and handle it forcefully. It is NATURAL for him to bite you. ANY WILD ANIMAL WOULD! Hitting the bird, IS abusive, and will get you nowhere near getting him to like you. If he bites you, all you need to do is let go of him, he will naturally stop biting you and flee for his life. Please refer to the following to start the training process:

Training and Bonding



This board offer tons of information that can help you and your tiel be apart of each others lives. Lots of members on this board are more than willing to provide their knowledge and assistance when needed.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I have closed this thread to prevent it from veering off in a bad direction.

Arisu- You have been given some good advice and threads that may help, try millet as a treat most tiels love it! You can also search the forum for threads on screaming via the search bar at the top of the page.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Just a few thoughts. Did the shop say how old the bird was? Can you post a pix? If it is an adult bird, even if it started out handfed and hand-tame, being in the pet shop for a long time with people/strangers passing by or whatever, and little interaction can result in a tame bird reverting back to wild behavior. 

Going to a new home, new cage and around new people IS terrifying, and many birds, even tame ones, can react aggressively when they are scared.

Throwing things at the can can be perceived by the bird as a predictor quickly approaching the cage. Suddenly covering the cage can be terrifying if there is still movement and noise going on around the cage in the room.

As to the tiel always making sounds it could also be that in the shop it got used to other bird sounds, and is now vocalizing to see if these birds will answer back.

Take a deep breath and trade places with the bird and imagine *how you would react* if suddenly you were sold, moved to a new place that was unfamiliar, surrounded by strangers, offered unfamilaiar foods, etc. 

For the next few days both you and the bird need to chill out and calm down. Give the bird some time to just adjust. Such as moving slowly, and talking softly whenever you or anyone else goes near the cage. Don't try to pick up and handle the bird until you see that it is settling it, eating well and less noisy and frantic in the cage. Keep in mind many birds see fingers as danger, so if you do reach into the cage try to fist your hand so that your fingers are not seen, and put the back part of your hand is visible to the bird. This is less threatening to the bird.

Have you named your bird yet? It might help to do so, because then you may see the bird as an individual being and might make it easier to work with the bird.

*UPDATED* It did look at the PM you sent me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_sDkVNMQKQ&feature=youtu.be and your bird looks like he is an adult normal grey male a year or older. He is not screaming. What he is doing is singing/whistling. *Some males,* especially if they are single males will sing all day long if they can. It could be that he is lonely. Sometimes whistling back to him may quiet him down. Since he is a vocal bird he might be receptive to learning to say a few words. Talking softly may calm him down. If he is used to being with another bird in his cage a cage-mate might also help to.

Please note though, that since he is an adult if he was tame he reverted to wild, and it will take time, patience and slow movements and quiet speech for him to get curious and start to trust you and his new home. being an adult it is harder to adjust, but with time it is possible for him to come around.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I deleted all negative comments in this thread so we can leave it here for others to read when they may have the same problem. Please guys, try not to attack other members even if it seems they are doing something wrong. Offer opinions and constructive criticism..not everyone knows how to handle situations like this one and have become frustrated before seeking help here with us. If you can't refrain from rude commentary, please do not comment on a thread.

And to the original poster--I am sorry that we did not catch the thread's negative attention before you were upset by it. If you would like to start a new thread about your bird's progress or to ask questions I will pay attention to it and make sure it does not get out of hand. If not, feel free to contact moderators through private messages and we'll be happy to help you.


----------

